
Discover the secrets of endless battery life - karlhorky
https://imgur.com/gallery/GLsoW
======
trebor
Is this a meme or joke I'm unaware of?

Circular charging (laptop-to-laptop) does nothing except induce loss. Loss
from heat, resistance, etc. It might act like you doubled the battery life,
but you'd get more mileage from any USB-C power bank (no Mac to operate just
to power the ports).

~~~
karlhorky
Yes, this is a joke.

